
Amazon wants to depose Trump, says he's “biased” on $10Billion Pentagon contract - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/10/amazon-wants-to-depose-president-trump-over-jedi-cloud-contract-loss.html
======
mtmail
depose: 1. to remove from office or position, especially high office 2. to
testify or affirm under oath, especially in a written statement

I think the article talks about (2) but chose 'depose' to make it ambiguous.

~~~
onetimemanytime
title was changed on CNBC...I cut and pasted and modified the last part of the
sentence to fit within the limit. The words "depose" and "biased" were there.

[https://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/depose](https://www.merriam-
webster.com/dictionary/depose) _Depose

To make a deposition; to give evidence in the shape of a deposition; to make
statements that are written down and sworn to; to give testimony that is
reduced to writing by a duly qualified officer and sworn to by the deponent.

To deprive an individual of a public employment or office against his or her
will. The term is usually applied to the deprivation of all authority of a
sovereign.

In ancient usage, to testify as a witness; to give evidence under oath._

------
Fjolsvith
Elections have consequences.

